# My Mondeo Titanium X Sport



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi guys, thought I'd share some pics of my Mondeo that I bought back in March.

I didn't actually plan on buying a new car, I only went to my local Ford dealer to get a new set of number plates for my old car and noticed it sitting on the forecourt on the way in. Having always liked them I had to go and check it out whilst waiting for the number plates to be made up as I'd never had a good look around one before. I initially thought it'd be the 2.2 diesel (most of them are) but turned out it was the petrol 240bhp 2.0 Ecoboost model - thus being the first big tick for me.

217 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

I had a good look around and everything seemed to tick all the boxes. Body work was great, paintwork not so great but knew I could fix it with by spending some time on it with my DA , mileage was at 56k, had a full Ford main dealer service history, the previous owner bought it when it was only 6 months old, and the price was affordable for me. The only thing I wasn't sure about was the fact that it had Fords auto Powershift gearbox. I wasn't sure about it because I'd never driven an automatic car before. Anyway I went to the service desk picked up my new plates and went home. For the next few days I couldn't stop thinking about it and decided that I'd go and take it for a test drive to see what I thought about the Powershift gearbox so that if I didn't like it then I could forget about the bloody thing lol. I finished work and drove back to the dealers and on the way in I noticed that they had knocked £500 of the original price! Took it out for a test drive and was so impressed with the way it drove I knew I had to have it so a deal was made and I left a deposit .

Took a few more pics after the test drive

256 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

033 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

032 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

A couple of days later I had the phone call to say I could pick it up 

266 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Fitted these and took it on an 870 mile round trip road trip to Amsterdam. I would've like to have given it a clean before we went but the weather wasn't great so it had to wait until we got back. The car was absolutely faultless and it gave me the chance to have a good play around with the sport and manual modes on the Powershift box

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr



__
https://flic.kr/p/2gkwG15
 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr



__
https://flic.kr/p/2gkwntX
 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr



__
https://flic.kr/p/2gkwdbb
 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Back from Amsterdam and the weather still being rubbish I managed to give the interior a good clean up. I was surprised at how much dirt I managed to pull out of what looked like a pretty clean car :doublesho.

342 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

345 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

346 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

347 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

040 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

340 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Although the car had been well looked after mechanically, the paintwork was in such a mess. I don't think it had ever seen a coat of polish or wax in its life. I was itching to sort it but as I had limited time I was only able to do a little bit of the rear bumper. The whole car was pretty much like this and it almost looked grey!

084 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

076 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

082 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Not perfect, but a whole lot better!

081 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Over the following week I was able to give the car a much needed clean up and gave it a good going over with my DA, Megs Ultimate Compound and M205. I used Autoglym Ultra HD Wax as my LSP. It took me 3 days to get round it.

This is what the clay bar picked up off the bonnet

096 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Back half done.Nice to see a bit of clarity coming back

070 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

100 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

101 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

087 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

010 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

106 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Under the bonnet wasn't bad at all but I gave it a quick once over

049 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

054 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

052 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

The next few pics are from what I've taken since. After owning a couple of black cars prior to this I always said i wouldn't buy another (prob because I didn't know half the stuff about detailing as I do now) but I've got to say that I'm loving the Panther Black on this, It's so rewarding to detail and it looks the nuts when it's clean! Anyone used Autoglyms new product called Coat-It (Polar Seal) It's a brilliant product and so easy to use! This was just after my first time using it

199 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

204 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

208 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

That's about all for now.

Thanks for reading

Dave


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks really nice, especially as now Ford has gone all "global" and ruined a lot of its models. Nice looking MK1 RS Focus and St220 in the background as well!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You've done a great job on that - black is a gorgeous colour when it's well polished. Lovely big car too. 

Health to enjoy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

transtek said:


> That looks really nice, especially as now Ford has gone all "global" and ruined a lot of its models. Nice looking MK1 RS Focus and St220 in the background as well!


:thumb::thumb:

Cracking turnaround, the car looks great!:buffer:

I said the same after my last black car too so when it came to order the new one I went for something different, urmm yeah went for black, changed my mind in the garage :lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

That is lovely. Always liked that model.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Just goes to show the difference that a good detail can make. Looks spot on! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Great work bringing out the shine - it looks stunning. Ford always design their interiors well, yours looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice car and looks good now you've had chance to clean it. Do miss my Mondeo occasionally, it was same as the 57plate one in the petrol station photo(same colour and year). 
Nice mileage on yours too, should go for a few years.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cracking job there - really brought out the gloss and added the depth to the paint again :thumb:


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice work. I had a Focus with Panther black paint, it really is a nice colour when well looked after.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Awesome results there and what a great deep reflection - love the black cars.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Had 1.6 Diesel for last work car didn't skip a beat got rid at 137000, air con was always on and had renewing at 70000 odd, tyres lasted around 12000 miles they wear on inside first.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I love it! One of my favourite models of car at the moment!


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

She looks a well specc'd car and petrol too bonus. Looking good now you've worked on it. Well done!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice looking car!

I'm a huge fan of panther black 

Also I see you have an RAC hologram in the front screen, I wonder if I did the QC on it before it was sold at 6 months??

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

We've got the same spec and colour on our smax, looks fab when all cleaned up! Quality job done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A cracking mondeo, one of my favourite fords and a great turnaround with your hard work.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

transtek said:


> That looks really nice, especially as now Ford has gone all "global" and ruined a lot of its models. Nice looking MK1 RS Focus and St220 in the background as well!


Thanks mate.

The ST220 is what I had before the Titanium X Sport, I sold it to my dad when I bought the new one. It's a really tidy car and I still look after it for him lol. I made a thread on here back when I bought that one as well.

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

The Focus hasn't been used since last year. Need to get off my **** and run it through an mot and get it taxed now the weather is decent

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Nice looking car!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of panther black
> 
> ...


Yes Panther Black looks great in the sun! When I first bought it the paint was in such a state that it robbed the metallic flake pop in sunlight.

That's a Ford Direct Approved Used hologram sticker thingy, not sure if I should remove it or not. You could of possibly done it though if that's what you was doing around that time

2292F6E3-0C50-48F3-83E0-E688689261D4 by Dave Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, that's the hologram that they use 

Looks like you have an ex demo or Management car there.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Lovely looking Mondy.. I have had a 2010 TX Sport (200ps one) since 2013 and as much as I would like to replace it, I can’t find anything I like for less than £20k and to be honest it’s such a great car i just cant justify £20k.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Great work on bringing it back to life. How did you find the auto box? Might be considering going back to Ford, got really used to auto in my recent cars and for round town & long journeys wouldn't have anything else now


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Cracking looking car mate, especially in Panther Black. Many many moons ago, I had a Ghia X V6 Mondeo in Panther Black (1997 model) and it was a lovely car.

I would make sure you keep a powertrain warranty though, as the Ford Powersh1t transmission is notoriously bad.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, and quite clearly a Ford family :thumb:


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

blademansw said:


> I would make sure you keep a powertrain warranty though, as the Ford Powersh1t transmission is notoriously bad.


Not strictly true, if they are not serviced correctly and timely they can be an issue but if looked after they are no worse than any other box. The main problem is the very expensive service cost of the box (typically £300+) so people skip the service. It's hardly the box's fault then if it gives problems.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

idrobbo said:


> Great work on bringing it back to life. How did you find the auto box? Might be considering going back to Ford, got really used to auto in my recent cars and for round town & long journeys wouldn't have anything else now


I was a bit skeptical about it at first having never driven an auto before. I also thought that as it's less engaging to drive than a manual I was worried about finding it boring. But I'm overly happy with it. If i had to choose again out of the Powershift or a manual I'd defiantly go with the Powershift.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Great shout on the auto Once youv drove a half decent car with auto you'd never want to go back to being a peasant juddering around in a manual. Had a Mondeo sttdci for years was a good car but now got a DSG vrs and it blows it out the park for driving slow or hard it's effortless and smooth apparently it's a wet clutch so you barely even notice a gear change, compared to any manual it's a far better driving experience


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

blademansw said:


> Cracking looking car mate, especially in Panther Black. Many many moons ago, I had a Ghia X V6 Mondeo in Panther Black (1997 model) and it was a lovely car.
> 
> I would make sure you keep a powertrain warranty though, as the Ford Powersh1t transmission is notoriously bad.


Was that a mk1 or mk2? They're so rare to see on the roads now.

The car came with a free 12 month Ford Protect warranty which is nice. I had to take it back to have an oil leak fixed which was done without any fuss.

I done a little research on the Powershift box before buying it as I know that they can be problematic (especially the box that's fitted to the Focus & Fiestas). If they're serviced properly then they should be trouble free.

The one thing I made sure to ask the salesman was if the car had any history of it being done. I told him that if he couldn't prove to me it had been done then I wasn't interested. As the car had a full Ford service history we were able to look at the previous invoices on the computer and check to see what work had been carried out in the past, so we went inside to have a look. It was nice to see that the previous owner had used Ford for everything the car needed. It had just over £1200 spent on it a few month prior to me buying it. That included the replacement of the rear trailing arm bushes (very common to wear), a major service, MOT and new discs and pads all around with a brake fluid flush. All of its MOT's and any work that it needed had been carried out at the same garage I bought it from, so it was obviously a local car. There's even an invoice for just a pair of tyres lol. The gearbox service must be carried out every 35k miles or 3 years. The first one was done in 2014 at around 25k miles (from memory) and the second had been done at 50k. The car had 57k on it when I bought it so it's had them done well before they were needed, so that gave me an extra piece of mind :thumb:


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Was that a mk1 or mk2? They're so rare to see on the roads now.


It was a Mk2.

It had every available option, I am not sure of the history of the original owner but I suspect it was a directors car or similar. And that Ford V6 engine was glorious


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

blademansw said:


> It was a Mk2.
> 
> It had every available option, I am not sure of the history of the original owner but I suspect it was a directors car or similar. And that Ford V6 engine was glorious


I agree with the noise the V6 makes. I had an ST220 before this and i really miss that sound. New car is almost silent, it makes no noise at all lol


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, very nice turnaround, I think standard hatchbacks don't seem to attract the attention they use to, loads more room than a SUV.


----------

